# la niebla todavía permanecía durante mucho tiempo



## kunvla

Hola a todos:

¿Les suena bien, natural o lo que sea el uso del imperfecto 'permanecía' en el siguiente texto?

Al fin y al cabo pudieron salir del bosque, se fueron hacia la carretera cercana. Entonces dieron una vuelta. La niebla estaba solamente encima del bosque, no se subía más alto de los extremos de los árboles y no alcanzaba el campo. Empezó a salir el sol, pero la niebla todavía *permanecía* durante mucho tiempo. Después en la carretera apareció el primer autobús y recogió a los muchachos.
_La Magia veda: las ramas eslavas y de Transilvania_, Raokriom (Игорь Мехеда), traducción de Bohdan Nizola​
Muchas gracias de antemano.

Saludos,


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Sip, perfectamente.


----------



## kunvla

Quiero comprobar si se trata de una situación que perduró algún tiempo una sola vez, esto es, sin repetirse, ¿no es así?

Gracias, @Saúl Ortega.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Sí, perduró algún tiempo una sóla vez (esa mañana).

*Edito:* Ojo, puede que en realidad sí sea un fenómeno que se repita día tras día, eso no lo sabemos, pero desde la perspectiva del narrador se refería a esa mañana en particular, quizás era la primera y única vez que él estaba en ese lugar y le pareció un fenómeno raro. O quizás en verdad fue un fenómeno aislado. No lo sabemos.

*Edito otra vez:* Si lo que quieres saber es que si «permanecía» denota continuidad o aislamiento, la respuesta es que no denota ninguna de las dos cosas, ni en este ni en ningún contexto.


----------



## kunvla

Empezó a salir el sol, pero la niebla todavía *permanecía* durante mucho tiempo.​


kunvla said:


> Quiero comprobar si se trata de una situación que perduró algún tiempo una sola vez, esto es, sin repetirse, ¿no es así?





Saúl Ortega said:


> Sí, perduró algún tiempo una sóla vez (esa mañana).


Es decir, (hasta) después de haber salido el sol, la niebla *permaneció* durante mucho tiempo, ¿no?

Saludos,


----------



## Saúl Ortega

kunvla said:


> Es decir, (hasta) después de haber salido el sol, la niebla *permaneció* durante mucho tiempo, ¿no?


No. Eso no lo sabemos. Pudo haber permanecido hasta antes de que el sol terminara de salir o bien hasta el mediodía. No lo sabemos. La definición de «mucho tiempo» sólo la sabrá el narrador. O quizás el narrador lo escribió así a propósito para dejarlo abierto a la imaginación del lector.


----------



## kunvla

Saúl Ortega said:


> Sí, perduró algún tiempo una sóla vez (esa mañana).
> 
> Edito: Ojo, puede que en realidad sí sea un fenómeno que se repita día tras día, eso no lo sabemos, pero desde la perspectiva del narrador se refería a esa mañana en particular, quizás era la primera y única vez que él estaba en ese lugar y le pareció un fenómeno raro. O quizás en verdad fue un fenómeno aislado. No lo sabemos.


Estaban la primera y única vez en ese lugar y sí les pareció un fénomino raro, ya que lo vieron la primera vez.

El contexto es el que sigue:

Aproximadamente a las tres de la noche Andrey Dragán le pidió al dueño del bosque: "Tráenos, por favor, a todos los espíritus que viven en este bosque". Y ellos vinieron. Se los podia ver e incluso hasta fotografiar. Eran semitransparentes, como si hechos de la niebla. Los había muchos – guapos y feos, altos y bajos, parecidos a las personas y no. Nuestros magos se asustaron un poco y recordaron que no habían hecho un círculo a su alrededor. Dejándose llevar por un impulso incomprensible, cogieron sus cosas y se fueron corriendo. Corrían muy rápido, pero hubo una niebla espesa y a penas veían el camino.​
Saludos,


----------



## Azarosa

Kunvia, permitime dos observaciones: 1) En "Empezó a salir el sol, pero la niebla todavía *permanecía* durante mucho tiempo.", quedará más precisa la traducción si usás el verbo "persistir", en vez de "permanecer", en ese contexto. 2) Corresponde el pretérito perfecto simple, NO el imperfecto: "pero la niebla persistió durante algún tiempo", puesto que allí hay una delimitación de tiempo. Distinto sería si dijeras: "Empezó a salir el sol, pero la niebla aún persistía", sin acotar: "...el imperfecto rechaza los complementos temporales de delimitación, salvo si se hace referencia a una situación cíclica [o de repetición]:_ Luis estudiaba durante tres horas todos los días; Los sábados bailaban hasta el amanecer._" (NGLE; 23.6.3c)


----------



## MiguelitOOO

No permaneció por mucho tiempo.


----------



## S.V.

Es por _estaba_,_ subía _y _alcanzaba_. Se ancla del contexto durativo de la frase anterior, si bien aislado no sería lo normal (_durante._.. con ese imperfecto).


----------



## MiguelitOOO

S.V. said:


> Es por _estaba_,_ subía _y _alcanzaba_. Se ancla del contexto durativo de la frase anterior, si bien aislado no sería lo normal (_durante._.. con ese imperfecto).


¿Estás diciendo que Kunvia lo está haciendo de nuevo? Lol


----------



## S.V.

La niebla estuvo solamente encima del bosque, no se subió más alto de los extremos de los árboles y no alcanzó el campo. Empezó a salir el sol, pero la niebla todavía permanecía durante mucho tiempo.​
Qué feo.


----------



## kunvla

Azarosa said:


> Kunvia, permitime dos observaciones: 1) En "Empezó a salir el sol, pero la niebla todavía *permanecía* durante mucho tiempo.", quedará más precisa la traducción si usás el verbo "persistir", en vez de "permanecer", en ese contexto. 2) Corresponde el pretérito perfecto simple, NO el imperfecto: "pero la niebla persistió durante algún tiempo", puesto que allí hay una delimitación de tiempo. Distinto sería si dijeras: "Empezó a salir el sol, pero la niebla aún persistía", sin acotar: "...el imperfecto rechaza los complementos temporales de delimitación, salvo si se hace referencia a una situación cíclica [o de repetición]:_ Luis estudiaba durante tres horas todos los días; Los sábados bailaban hasta el amanecer._" (NGLE; 23.6.3c)


Sí, @Azarosa, así se dice en las gramáticas. No obstante, muchos hispanohablantes nativos afirman que las oraciones como

(1) [...] han atacado desde el pasado sábado 20 de octubre la página web del Tribunal Constitucional, que aunque ya ha sido reestablecida, *ayer durante mucho tiempo, no funcionaba*.
Durante mucho tiempo sólo leía ...

(2) Deben de haber quitado el enlace y la noticia, porque *ayer funcionaba durante las primeras horas*, [...].
Durante mucho tiempo sólo leía ...

(3) Empezó a salir el sol, pero la niebla *todavía permanecía durante mucho tiempo*.
la niebla todavía permanecía durante mucho tiempo​
son perfectas, naturales, etc.

Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

S.V. said:


> La niebla estuvo solamente encima del bosque, no se subió más alto de los extremos de los árboles y no alcanzó el campo. Empezó a salir el sol, pero la niebla todavía permanecía durante mucho tiempo.​
> Qué feo.


Entonces podríamos completar la gramática diciendo algo así como: "...el imperfecto rechaza los complementos temporales de delimitación, salvo si se hace referencia a una situación cíclica [o de repetición]:_ Luis estudiaba durante tres horas todos los días; Los sábados bailaban hasta el amanecer._" (NGLE; 23.6.3c)
o
"en los casos de cuando el uso de pretérito perfecto simple suena simplemente (muy) feo".

Les sigo dando vueltas a esas oraciones con el imperfecto las que a los muchos hispanohablantes (menos a los gramáticos) les suenan naturales, idiomáticas, etc.

Saludos,


----------



## Azarosa

Kunvia, en (1) "ayer durante mucho tiempo, no funcionaba...."; "durante mucho tiempo" está incorrectamente utilizado aquí, al igual que "durante" en (2) y en (3); esta última se ve anómala, incluso. Soy muy respetuosa de la espontaneidad de la oralidad, pero si se nos referimos a un texto, se trata de ver si la oración es gramatical o no. Entonces, si el texto que ponés aquí es una reproducción de la oralidad, pueden perdonarse varias cosillas; pero si es escrito, deberías rever la traducción.


----------



## kunvla

Azarosa said:


> Kunvia, en (1) "ayer durante mucho tiempo, no funcionaba...."; "durante mucho tiempo" está incorrectamente utilizado aquí, al igual que "durante" en (2) y en (3); esta última se ve anómala, incluso. Soy muy respetuosa de la espontaneidad de la oralidad, pero si se nos referimos a un texto, se trata de ver si la oración es gramatical o no. Entonces, si el texto que ponés aquí es una reproducción de la oralidad, pueden perdonarse varias cosillas; pero si es escrito, deberías rever la traducción.


Sí, según la gramática, son agramaticales. Pero me pregunto por qué tanta gente hispanohablante nativa acepta ese uso y hasta lo considera correcto, natural e idiomático. ¿O esas personas, también los participantes hispanohablantes de este fórum, hablan un castellano algo difirente del estándar?
Mira, @MiguelitOOO, @S.V. y @Saúl Ortega dicen que es bien, natural y hasta perfecto ese uso del imperfecto en esas oraciones.

Saludos,


----------



## S.V.

Durante varios días la RAE no aceptaba formularios, pero ya volvió aquí. Que alguien les pregunte. Diez palabras por cada siglo del imperfecto, en el español.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Es lo que yo digo todo el tiempo. La oralidad es la fuente de donde surgen todas las redacciones, aunque algunas de estas busquen alejarse de lo corriente y de verdad lo logren.

A lo que me refiero es que mientras más _lugares comunes_ contenga un texto, más corriente y natural resultará para los lectores; y mientras más originalidad posea un texto, más culto resultará, y estará exento de este tipo de estructuras que estamos analizando.

Digo todo esto porque existe una _frase hecha_ que puede estar provocando que el caso de la página que no funcionaba tenga (tome) sentido para las personas (regiones/países) donde la frase hecha es conocida y usada. La frase es: “no funciona para nada”.

_Ayer, durante mucho tiempo, mi cerebro no funcionaba (para nada)._

Toda la frase es una fusión de frases habituales. Por eso tiene coherencia para quienes hemos estado expuestos toda la vida a dichas expresiones.


----------



## kunvla

S.V. said:


> Durante varios días la RAE *no aceptaba* formularios, pero ya volvió aquí. Que alguien les pregunte. Diez palabras por cada siglo del imperfecto, en el español.





MiguelitOOO said:


> Digo todo esto porque existe una _frase hecha_ que puede estar provocando que el caso de la página que no funcionaba tenga (tome) sentido para las personas (regiones/países) donde la frase hecha es conocida y usada. La frase es: “no funciona para nada”.
> 
> _Ayer, durante mucho tiempo, mi cerebro *no funcionaba* (para nada)._
> 
> Toda la frase es una fusión de frases habituales. Por eso tiene coherencia para quienes hemos estado expuestos toda la vida a dichas expresiones.


Otros dos usos del imperfecto (de aspecto continuo, entiendo) con un complemento temporal de delimitación, sin describir una situación cíclica.

@Azarosa, ¿estos dos ejemplos te parecen aceptables o no?

Saludos,


----------



## MiguelitOOO

kunvla said:


> Mira, @MiguelitOOO, @S.V. y @Saúl Ortega dicen que es bien, natural y hasta perfecto ese uso del imperfecto en esas oraciones.


Necesito aclarar que la frase que sirvió de título principal a este hilo, yo no la acepto como correcta. Me refiero a esta frase:


> pero la niebla todavía *permanecía* durante mucho tiempo.



Allí debe decir, forzosamente -de acuerdo a mi opinión- _*permaneció*_. 

Y voy más allá que S.V., cuando digo que *toda* la redacción es horrorosa y confusa.


----------



## kunvla

MiguelitOOO said:


> Necesito aclarar que la frase que sirvió de título principal a este hilo, yo no la acepto como correcta. Me refiero a esta frase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pero la niebla todavía *permanecía* durante mucho tiempo.
> 
> 
> 
> Allí debe decir, forzosamente -de acuerdo a mi opinión- _*permaneció*_.
Click to expand...

..., pero la niebla *todavía* *permanecía* durante mucho tiempo.

Pero otra regla dice que en el español estándar con el adverbio 'todavía' deben usarse tiempos verbales imperfectos. La pauta "_todavía_ + perfecto simple" es propia solamente del español rioplatense y del español del noroeste de España.

Saludos,


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Ando pajareando (distraído).

Pensé en agregar un “_más”, _y no lo hice. Lo hago ahora:

La niebla permaneció todavía un rato más.

—_Yo soy muy sincero siempre. Les dije que su fiesta era insoportable. Y me fui. 
—Pero qué dices Albertiko. Si nos contaron que después de decir eso, *todavía* permaneciste durante un largo tiempo *más*. Te terminaste una botella y bailaste dos canciones más. _

Quiero resaltar el _«todavía... (...) ...más». _


----------



## Azarosa

Kunvia, es muy imprecisa esta construcción: "_Ayer, durante mucho tiempo, mi cerebro *no funcionaba* (para nada)"._ Correspondería:_ "Ayer, durante mucho tiempo, mi cerebro *no funcionó* (para nada)", _donde_ "durante mucho tiempo" _es equivalente a_ "durante largo rato" _(y es mejor esta última para darle al lector una idea más ajustada de lo que intentas decir). El imperfecto se enfoca en el proceso, en la continuidad del mismo; y acá estamos muy cerca del momento de la enunciación como para usar un imperfecto, que además está acotado por una locución temporal. Por eso va el pretérito perfecto.
Permitime, por favor, una opinión: la traducción de todo el pasaje no es buena, de ninguna manera, y eso hace que un lector no nativo se pierda (y bastante). Mi sugerencia igualmente sobre la revisión del texto que inicialmente planteaste se debe a que tiene algunas construcciones algo extrañas a nuestro ojo (u oído); por ejemplo: "Al fin y al cabo" significa _después de todo _y no "finalmente", como pareciera querer indicar. Donde dice: _se fueron hacia la carretera cercana; _tal vez quede mejor "fueron hacia...", o "alcanzaron la carretera cercana", pues el verbo "irse" connota un acto voluntario de dirigirse a un lugar determinado, o premeditado, como destino, que no parece ser el caso.
En _La niebla estaba solamente encima del bosque_, se usa un verbo y un adverbio de lugar que no termina de ceñirse al sujeto "niebla"; más bien debiera decir "la niebla solo cubría el bosque"; y en_ no se subía más alto de los extremos de los árboles, _la niebla no puede "subirse"; hay un uso pronominal incorrecto a todas luces del pronombre intransitivizador "se" en ese contexto. Y finalmente, donde se dice: _Empezó a salir el sol, pero la niebla todavía permanecía durante mucho tiempo. _corresponde "Empezó a salir el sol, pero la niebla *persistió aún* durante largo (o mucho) tiempo". Debes entender que es muy difícil explicar una construcción gramatical o un tiempo de verbo si su traducción es incorrecta. 
Mil disculpas, por favor, por el largo comentario. Espero no haberte abrumado.


----------



## S.V.

kunvla said:


> "en los casos de cuando el uso de pretérito perfecto simple suena simplemente (muy) feo".


No, era el caso opuesto. En vez de un contexto durativo que facilite _permanecía_, un contexto puntual hace esperar_ permaneció _(sin contar _durante_). Lo mismo sucede con el subjuntivo, como sabes, y al estar en el principal los verbos subordinados pueden contagiarse.

Respecto a la NGLE, justo después de llamarlo "_incompatible_" en el 23.12k, mencionan una excepción en el 23.12l.  Como decía, mejor preguntarles directamente, que andar corrigiendo distracciones.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Azarosa said:


> Kunvia, es muy imprecisa esta construcción: "_Ayer, durante mucho tiempo, mi cerebro *no funcionaba* (para nada)"._ Correspondería:_ "Ayer, durante mucho tiempo, mi cerebro *no funcionó* (para nada)", _donde_ "durante mucho tiempo" _es equivalente a_ "durante largo rato" _(y es mejor esta última para darle al lector una idea más ajustada de lo que intentas decir). El imperfecto se enfoca en el proceso, en la continuidad del mismo; y acá estamos muy cerca del momento de la enunciación como para usar un imperfecto, que además está acotado por una locución temporal. Por eso va el pretérito perfecto.
> Permitime, por favor, una opinión: la traducción de todo el pasaje no es buena, de ninguna manera, y eso hace que un lector no nativo se pierda (y bastante). Mi sugerencia igualmente sobre la revisión del texto que inicialmente planteaste se debe a que tiene algunas construcciones algo extrañas a nuestro ojo (u oído); por ejemplo: "Al fin y al cabo" significa _después de todo _y no "finalmente", como pareciera querer indicar. Donde dice: _se fueron hacia la carretera cercana; _tal vez quede mejor "fueron hacia...", o "alcanzaron la carretera cercana", pues el verbo "irse" connota un acto voluntario de dirigirse a un lugar determinado, o premeditado, como destino, que no parece ser el caso.
> En _La niebla estaba solamente encima del bosque_, se usa un verbo y un adverbio de lugar que no termina de ceñirse al sujeto "niebla"; más bien debiera decir "la niebla solo cubría el bosque"; y en_ no se subía más alto de los extremos de los árboles, _la niebla no puede "subirse"; hay un uso pronominal incorrecto a todas luces del pronombre intransitivizador "se" en ese contexto. Y finalmente, donde se dice: _Empezó a salir el sol, pero la niebla todavía permanecía durante mucho tiempo. _corresponde "Empezó a salir el sol, pero la niebla *persistió aún* durante largo (o mucho) tiempo". Debes entender que es muy difícil explicar una construcción gramatical o un tiempo de verbo si su traducción es incorrecta.
> Mil disculpas, por favor, por el largo comentario. Espero no haberte abrumado.


Estoy de acuerdo con tus correcciones y sugerencias. Pienso que tus explicaciones son excelentes y que argumentaste perfectamente cada razonamiento tuyo.
¡Me encantó!
Yo, normalmente, también escribiría “funcionó”, en lugar de “funcionaba”, en esa oración que formulé especialmente para Kunvia y nosotros, los lectores de este hilo. Digamos que fue “bajo demanda”, para complacer el deseo de Kunvia de ver construcciones de ese tipo y, sobretodo, de enterarse de las razones o justificaciones para escribir de ese modo.

Me pareció fantástico que mencionaras lo de “al fin y al cabo”, que yo usaría en el remate de un párrafo, pero nunca para el inicio de uno extenso.

Todo me gustó.

Es solo que....

Ayer, durante largo tiempo, en este foro hablábamos sin... ¿cómo decirlo? tener todo claro...

Hacemos trampa. Tienes razón.


----------



## kunvla

Muchas gracias, @Azarosa, por la lectura crítica de esa traducción. Entiendo bien por qué insistes en el uso del perfecto simple en ese caso. Sin embargo, me topé con un ejemplo semejante en el escritor español Javier Marías, te lo pongo aquí:

Mientras me hacía estas reflexiones (pero fueron muy rápidas) y *miraba durante unos segundos* (pero fueron prolongados, no sé si minutos) la cabeza de Luisa a través del espejo y veía que persistía en mantener cerrados los ojos que habían estado abiertos y meditativos, perdí la noción del tiempo y la atención momentáneamente (miraba, luego no oía), o tal vez Guillermo y Miriam siguieron callados e hicieron de esa pausa una reconciliación sin palabras, o bien bajaron tanto la voz que ya no eran susurros cortantes en lo que hablaban, sino cuchicheos del todo inaudibles desde mi lado del muro. Volví a prestar oído, y durante un rato no oí nada, no se oía nada, incluso me pregunté si en aquellos instantes de distracción mía habrían salido del cuarto sin que yo lo advirtiera, quizá habían decidido hacer una tregua para bajar a comer algo, puede que su cita original hubiera sido para eso tan sólo y no para verse arriba. 

Marías, Javier: _Corazón tan blanco_​
¿Me podrías comentar, por favor, a qué está debido ese imperfecto? Es que aunque se trate de una situación única y la oración no sea un complemento de uno de los verbos _creadores de mundos_, se acota por el complemento temporal de delimitación 'durante unos segundos'.

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Saludos,


----------



## gunnros

Es muy distinto. Ese mientras que está delante predomina.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

kunvla said:


> ...me hacía estas reflexiones y *miraba durante unos segundos* ​



La pregunta va dirigida a @Azarosa, por eso pido perdón por entrometerme, pero es que quiero decir lo que acabo de ver durante unos segundos:

No tienen nada de extrañas las expresiones: “mientras leía, hojeaba”; “me vestía y acicalaba mi peinado”; “élla me quería y me daba su tiempo”; “prendían y apagaban las luces”... etc.

La combinación de un verbo terminado en “ía” con otro acabado en “aba” no es el punto neurálgico, sino la presencia de “durante”.

Y en todas las combinaciones que enlisté en mi segundo párrafo se puede agregar el “durante”. Cosa que quise decir, por eso me entrometí, durante unos segundos.

d.u.s. = durante unos segundos

Mientras leía y hojeaba d.u.s.
Mientras me vestía y me acicalaba el peinado d.u.s.
Mientras me quería y me daba su tiempo d.u.s.
Mientras prendía y apagaba las luces d.u.s.

Etc.

No sé si gramaticalmente sea la misma situación vista en los otros casos, pero aquí el “mientras” permite esa combinación de verbos en medio de la frase habitual: “_mientras  ___ durante unos segundos_”.

Y sí a eso agregamos que “mirar *durante* unos segundos”, es lo que hacemos entre pestañeo y pestañeo.


----------



## Azarosa

Kunvia; en este caso se trata de uno de los valores del imperfecto narrativo, que es la simultaneidad: "*Mientras* me hacía...,  y miraba durante unos segundos... y veía que persistía...". Acá la palabra clave, la matriz es justamente la subordinada que inicia con "Mientras", y que continúa con la seguidilla de acciones en simultáneo. Pero esto ya debiera abrir otro hilo, el de los valores y usos del imperfecto (que no puede explicarse en toda su magnitud y extensión en un par de posts) que entiendo no son los que dieron pie a tu pregunta inicial: _¿Les suena bien, natural o lo que sea el uso del imperfecto 'permanecía' en el siguiente texto?._


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Azarosa said:


> *imperfecto narrativo*


.


Estoy feliz


----------



## kunvla

MiguelitOOO said:


> Azarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> *imperfecto narrativo*
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Estoy feliz
Click to expand...


Discúlpame, Miguel, por quitarte la felicidad, pero el imperfecto narrativo se usa con predicados puntuales télicos como _entrar_, _salir_, _nacer_, _morir_, etc. Te pongo dos ejemplos del uso de ese imperfecto procedientes de las obras de tus paisanos:

Herido de muerte, corrió sobre la luz no más de cinco metros e instantes después *moría* ante nuestro desconcierto.
Velasco Murguía, Manuel: _Cosas de Colima_​
Fueron suficientes sólo cinco días para que el frente se rompiera; seis semanas para que el ejército francés dejara de existir. El 14 de junio las tropas alemanas *entraban* en París. 
Alponte, Juan María: _Retrato de una familia babélica_​
Saludos,


----------



## S.V.

Y lo mismo se podía decir dese _todavía_, que expresa_ continuidad_, _persistencia_ e_ imperfectividad_ (30.8f):

*_miraba durante unos segundos _→ mientras miraba durante unos segundos
*_permanecía durante mucho tiempo_ → todavía permanecía durante mucho tiempo.​


----------



## kunvla

S.V. said:


> Y lo mismo se podía decir dese _todavía_, que expresa_ continuidad_, _persistencia_ e_ imperfectividad_ (30.8f):
> 
> *_miraba durante unos segundos _→ mientras miraba durante unos segundos
> *_permanecía durante mucho tiempo_ → todavía permanecía durante mucho tiempo.​


@S.V., si interpreto bien tu mensaje, consideras correcto el imperfecto en "Empezó a salir el sol, pero la niebla todavía *permanecía* durante mucho tiempo", ¿no?

Saludos,


----------



## S.V.

El imperfecto sí sirve con _durante_. Aunque concuerdo en que no es una buena traducción, con _todavía_ y la frase anterior en imperfecto, queda bien.

Aún no ha pasado alguien de España; si les suena terrible como a Azarosa, quizá es un uso regional nuestro.


----------



## User With No Name

kunvla said:


> pero la niebla todavía *permanecía* durante mucho tiempo.


¿Acaso podría ser un simple error tipográfico? No soy nativo, y por lo tanto no me siento calificado de entrar en el debate "imperfecto + durante". Pero "la niebla todavía *permanecería* durante mucho tiempo" me suena muy natural y lógico.

Agrego que al parecer, este texto lo publicó una editorial pequeña y probablemente de un país no hispanohablante. Lo cual tendería a apoyar mi tesis, creo.


----------



## kunvla

Azarosa said:


> ya debiera abrir otro hilo, el de los valores y usos del imperfecto (que no puede explicarse en toda su magnitud y extensión en un par de posts) que entiendo no son los que dieron pie a tu pregunta inicial: _¿Les suena bien, natural o lo que sea el uso del imperfecto 'permanecía' en el siguiente texto?._





User With No Name said:


> ¿Acaso podría ser un simple error tipográfico? No soy nativo, y por lo tanto no me siento calificado de entrar en el debate "imperfecto + durante". Pero "la niebla todavía *permanecería* durante mucho tiempo" me suena muy natural y lógico.


Este mensaje lo pongo solamente para aclarar lo que dio pie a mi pregunta inicial: es el uso y su (a)gramaticalidad de los predicados atélicos en el imperfecto de sentido continuo (no cíclico o iterativo) en combinación con el complemento temporal «_durante_ + grupo nominal cuantificativo» con los que me topo de vez en cuando en los hablantes nativos y no encuentro una respuesta ni en la gramática academica (véase a ese respecto el § *23.12k* de la NGLE).
Los repito estos imperfectos otra vez aquí:


kunvla said:


> (1) [...] han atacado desde el pasado sábado 20 de octubre la página web del Tribunal Constitucional, que aunque ya ha sido reestablecida, *ayer durante mucho tiempo, no funcionaba*.
> Durante mucho tiempo sólo leía ...
> (2) Deben de haber quitado el enlace y la noticia, porque *ayer funcionaba durante las primeras horas*, [...].
> Durante mucho tiempo sólo leía ...
> (3) Empezó a salir el sol, pero la niebla *todavía permanecía durante mucho tiempo*.
> la niebla todavía permanecía durante mucho tiempo


Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

S.V. said:


> El imperfecto sí sirve con _durante_. Aunque concuerdo en que no es una buena traducción, con _todavía_ y la frase anterior en imperfecto, queda bien.


Muchas gracias, @S.V., precisamente a eso me refería.


S.V. said:


> Aún no ha pasado alguien de España; si les suena terrible como a Azarosa, quizá es un uso regional nuestro.


Ayer, un chico andaluz de 24 años me dijo lo mismo, que le queda bien ese imperfecto. Sin embargo, a mí también me gustaría leer otras opiniones de españoles. 

Saludos,


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Mi felicidad reside en que se mencionó la palabra “narrativo” (narración) dentro de este embrollo, en el que intentamos resolver la duda principal del hilo mediante la mención de posibles causas que, aunque pudieran parecer ajenas al tema, seguramente influyeron al momento de la construcción de las frases “problemáticas” objeto de análisis de este hilo.

Para mí, que amo la literatura, como lector (mi fantasía es llegar a ser escritor), la idea de que nuestras dudas puedan ser satisfactoriamente explicadas como la acuñación por escrito de un hablar instintivamente narrativo (transmisión tradicional de información), me complace en gran medida.

Dejando a un lado la gramática, que nada me dice, y tratando de escuchar la voz literaria del autor, que me dice todo, así es como percibo la narración:


_*Pero* (aquel día) *la niebla todavía* *permaneció* (*en el aire*, en ese mismo día) *durante mucho tiempo* (*más*). _

Mi mente necesita ubicar el tiempo de fondo (el día, mes, año, etc); también el lugar donde permaneció la niebla; y definir el “¿todavía qué? o ¿todavía cuánto?


----------



## Azarosa

No estoy diciendo que el imperfecto no sirva con "durante", pues depende del matiz del contexto. Vuelvo a repetir: "Durante" (y similares) como complemento temporal de delimitación corresponde "*si se hace referencia a una situación cíclica* [o de repetición]:_ Luis estudiaba durante tres horas todos los días; Los sábados bailaban hasta el amanecer._" (NGLE; 23.6.3c). O como en este otro ejemplo, bien específico: "Durante muchos años, pasábamos de mano en mano publicaciones que alguien había conseguido por un viaje al exterior", donde queda manifiesta la continuidad de una acción.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Las asociaciones que mi mente realiza, procedentes de la frase de este hilo, son obviamente lineales, pero no son consecutivas:

Todavía + más
Permanecer + durante

Otras personas si hacen una lectura con asociaciones consecutivas, y por eso a ellos les parece bien.

Para mí, sí es correcto “todavía permanecía”, pero no en aquel texto, por eso digo que es incorrecto. Aquí veo que se usurpó el lugar que le corresponde a “pero *la niebla* *todavía* *permaneció* *durante m.t.* *más*”


----------



## kunvla

Azarosa said:


> No estoy diciendo que el imperfecto no sirva con "durante", pues depende del matiz del contexto. Vuelvo a repetir: "Durante" (y similares) como complemento temporal de delimitación corresponde "*si se hace referencia a una situación cíclica* [o de repetición]:_ Luis estudiaba durante tres horas todos los días; Los sábados bailaban hasta el amanecer._" (NGLE; 23.6.3c).


Creo que nadie duda de esa regla, la cual se puede ver aquí: *NGLE, § 23.12k*.


Azarosa said:


> O como en este otro ejemplo, bien específico: "Durante muchos años, pasábamos de mano en mano publicaciones que alguien había conseguido por un viaje al exterior", donde queda manifiesta la continuidad de una acción.


En ese ejemplo se usa también el imperfecto de sentido iterativo (no continuo). Los gramáticos dicen algo así al respecto:

En el texto no se habla de interpretaciones continuas o sujetas a prolongación, se introduce, en cambio, cierto evento del tipo 'realización' (concretamente, "pasar de mano en mano alguna publicación") que tiene lugar en varias ocasiones dentro de un determinado período.​
Este uso lo recogen en el *§ 23.3q*.

También el ejemplo de @S.V. se puede explicar de la misma manera, o sea: En el texto siguiente no se habla de interpretaciones continuas o sujetas a prolongación:


S.V. said:


> Durante varios días la RAE no aceptaba formularios, pero ya volvió aquí.


Se introduce, en cambio, cierto evento del tipo '(no-)realización' (concretamente, "no aceptar formulario alguno") que tiene lugar en varias ocasiones (no sabemos en cuántas, porque no se dice explícitamente, pero sí se sugiere: en varias) dentro de un determinado período (lo sabemos: durante varios días).

Saludos,


----------



## MiguelitOOO

User With No Name said:


> "la niebla todavía *permanecería* durante mucho tiempo" _me suena muy natural y lógico_.


Sí. Lo es. Sin duda, es natural y lógica tu propuesta @User With No Name.
Sin embargo, Kunvia no está buscando alternativas. Lo que Kunvia desea es la *validación* de la frase original o, en caso de una “no validación”, que le argumenten el “por qué no”.
Tu nivel de español es excelente @User With No Name, al grado de que planteaste una buena alternativa. Correcta por completo. El problema es otro: los nativos (los hispanos) aceptamos y creamos construcciones que en apariencia rompen las reglas gramaticales, y en ellas ha puesto su atención Kunvia. Lo que está bajo escrutinio es si de verdad se están rompiendo o no dichas reglas (Kunvia piensa que podría tener entre sus manos el descubrimiento de una especie de _bug_ dentro de la programación del idioma).

Como no tengo la capacidad de usar terminología propia de gramáticos y lingüistas, seguiré en mi misma línea: las conjeturas persuasivas. Mi especialidad.

Ahora propongo (otra carta bajo mi manga), el “parafraseo gramaticalmente tergiversador” (recién salido de mi horno, no lo googleén) :

*Un original ficticio*:
_La gente *pensaba* que la Tierra era plana. Durante mucho tiempo fue así. _

*Una copia tipo parafraseo gramaticalmente tergiversador*:
_Durante mucho tiempo, la gente *pensaba* que la Tierra era plana_.

El parafraseo debió decir “pensó”. Pero para millones de lectores no habrá problema. Ellos estarán de acuerdo en que están ante algo correcto porque existe un original que es correcto. Y ellos piensan que están leyendo el original.


----------



## Adrian_E_Bossio

Estuve siguiendo el hilo a grandes rasgos y con interés, y debo decir que al leer esa oración incrustada en el texto no me cerraba en absoluto su sentido. El verbo "permanecer" al encontrarse en tiempo imperfecto indica un proceso no finalizado en comparación con un verbo acabado o no. Y el problema se suscita con la intromisión de "durante", pues este da la información que el verbo finalizó. Por ello, es correcta, más clara y menos forzosa la oración "pero la niebla todavía permaneció durante mucho tiempo". Espero aclarar algo.


----------



## User With No Name

MiguelitOOO said:


> Sin embargo, Kunvia no está buscando alternativas. Lo que Kunvia desea es la *validación* de la frase original o, en caso de una “no validación”, que le argumenten el “por qué no”.


Gracias por la aclaración, Miguel. Entiendo lo que dices.

Sin embargo (y esto lo digo sin ánimo de ofender), lo que me molesta de este debate es que parte de una oración que, sea o no "incorrecta" como tal, está muy mal escrita, además de ser una traducción de otro idioma hecha aparentemente por una persona cuya lengua materna no es el español.

Creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que si se especifica un período de tiempo, ya sea corto (un instante) o largo (mil años) o específico (27 segundos) o no específico ("mucho tiempo"), lo normal es que el verbo vaya en pretérito. Pero también creo que todos sabemos que puede haber (y hay) excepciones, como el ejemplo de Javier Marías que cita kunvla ("y miraba durante unos segundos").

Confieso que a mí oído no nativo, ese ejemplo me suena un poco raro, pero he leído lo suficiente para saber que tales casos no son infrecuentes. Además, sé que Marías es un escritor y estilista muy respetado. Por lo tanto, reconozco que el que no entiende soy yo y no Marías.

El cuándo y el porqué de esas excepciones me parece un tema interesante y digno de debate. Pero sinceramente creo que sería mucho basar dicho debate en mejores ejemplos que el que se ofrece en el comentario original.


----------



## aronhxc

Hay dos opciones correctas:

1. La niebla permanecio durante mucho tiempo.  La niebla se fue antes que llegue el bus.

2. La niebla todavia permanecia.   El bus llego y la niebla seguia ahi.

3. La niebla todavía *permanecía* durante mucho tiempo.  Error gramatical


----------



## kunvla

aronhxc said:


> Hay dos opciones correctas:
> 1. La niebla permanecio durante mucho tiempo.  La niebla se fue antes que llegue el bus.
> 2. La niebla todavia permanecia.   El bus llego y la niebla seguia ahi.
> 3. La niebla todavía *permanecía* durante mucho tiempo.  Error gramatical


Permíteme una observación: El anclaje no 'está en 'llegar el bus, sino en 'empezar a salir el sol'. En 'Empezó a salir el sol' se introdece implícitamente que el proceso (o 'realización') de 'salir el sol' ya empezó a desollararse (o realizarse), pero todavía no se ha concluido:

_Entonces dieron una vuelta. La niebla estaba solamente encima del bosque, no se subía más alto de los extremos de los árboles y no alcanzaba el campo. Empezó a salir el sol, pero la niebla todavía permanecía durante mucho tiempo_.​
Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

MiguelitOOO said:


> Ahora propongo (otra carta bajo mi manga), el “parafraseo gramaticalmente tergiversador” (recién salido de mi horno, no lo googleén) :
> 
> *Un original ficticio*:
> _La gente *pensaba* que la Tierra era plana. Durante mucho tiempo fue así. _
> 
> *Una copia tipo parafraseo gramaticalmente tergiversador*:
> _Durante mucho tiempo, la gente *pensaba* que la Tierra era plana_.


¿De veras es "tergiversador"? Es que el 'durante mucho tiempo la gente pensaba' lo acepta aparentamente mucha gente en muchos países hispanohablantes (perdona, he gugleado):

(1) “Durante mucho tiempo la gente pensaba que sólo éramos el valle de Elqui, hoy día tenemos muchos más atractivos. En lo que tiene que ver con lo cultural también, con el Eje Mistraliano y un sinfín de cosas”, señaló.
Edil de Vicuña reitera el llamado a mejorar la Ruta D-41

(2) – Durante mucho tiempo la gente pensaba que las ballenas que pasaban por aquí iban a Península Valdés.
La población de ballenas francas australes se recupera a una tasa promedio del 7% anual

(3) Téngase en cuenta que esta novedad fue pensada por años entre los políticos y durante mucho tiempo la gente pensaba que era una solución para acercar la intendencia a la gente, a los barrios.
Los nombres de los municipios - Diario Vecinos

(4) Durante mucho tiempo la gente pensaba que el agua causaba que la piel se hinchara.
Los dedos de viejita o dedos arrugados - El Poder

(5) Durante mucho tiempo la gente pensaba que "si mientras que hay vida hay esperanza", vamos a hacer todo lo posible.
"Morir dignamente no es eutanasia, es morir a tiempo"

(6) Durante mucho tiempo la gente pensaba que la Tierra era plana, y que si navegabas en línea recta acabarías cayendo por el borde!
Más allá del horizonte | Space Scoop | UNAWE

(7) Recuerde que durante mucho tiempo la gente pensaba sin lugar a dudas que la Tierra era plana, por lo que nunca realmente se sabe.
TOP 5  Casos de Dragones  Reales  | Docuteca - Тарубару - видео по ремонту техники​
Tal vez, la clave esté en el sujeto 'gente' (= varias personas, individuos).

Saludos,


----------



## MiguelitOOO

kunvla said:


> ¿De veras es "tergiversador"? Es que el 'durante mucho tiempo la gente pensaba' lo acepta aparentamente mucha gente en muchos países hispanohablantes (perdona, he gugleado):
> 
> (1) “Durante mucho tiempo la gente pensaba que sólo éramos el valle de Elqui, hoy día tenemos muchos más atractivos. En lo que tiene que ver con lo cultural también, con el Eje Mistraliano y un sinfín de cosas”, señaló.
> Edil de Vicuña reitera el llamado a mejorar la Ruta D-41
> 
> (2) – Durante mucho tiempo la gente pensaba que las ballenas que pasaban por aquí iban a Península Valdés.
> La población de ballenas francas australes se recupera a una tasa promedio del 7% anual
> 
> (3) Téngase en cuenta que esta novedad fue pensada por años entre los políticos y durante mucho tiempo la gente pensaba que era una solución para acercar la intendencia a la gente, a los barrios.
> Los nombres de los municipios - Diario Vecinos
> 
> (4) Durante mucho tiempo la gente pensaba que el agua causaba que la piel se hinchara.
> Los dedos de viejita o dedos arrugados - El Poder
> 
> (5) Durante mucho tiempo la gente pensaba que "si mientras que hay vida hay esperanza", vamos a hacer todo lo posible.
> "Morir dignamente no es eutanasia, es morir a tiempo"
> 
> (6) Durante mucho tiempo la gente pensaba que la Tierra era plana, y que si navegabas en línea recta acabarías cayendo por el borde!
> Más allá del horizonte | Space Scoop | UNAWE
> 
> (7) Recuerde que durante mucho tiempo la gente pensaba sin lugar a dudas que la Tierra era plana, por lo que nunca realmente se sabe.
> TOP 5  Casos de Dragones  Reales  | Docuteca - Тарубару - видео по ремонту техники​
> Tal vez, la clave esté en el sujeto 'gente' (= varias personas, individuos).
> 
> Saludos,


Kunvia, en el pasado *la gente* *pensó* que la Tierra era plana. Decir que *la gente pensaba* eso, es narrativo de lo durativo de lo pensador (se puede inventar cualquier cosa, incluso las nuevas reglas que estoy mencionando, cuando narramos).

No hay que alimentar nuestras dudas, hay que desaparecerlas.

Ninguna de las frases que has coleccionado son “apropiadas” (no son correctas tras una examinación concienzuda de su gramática).

La gente va a seguir calificándolas de correctas porque nadie les ha dicho lo contrario. Y más aún porque el idioma está plagado de esos errores que son como las mentiras dichas mil veces: obtienen credibilidad.

Todas las frases que inventé para ejemplificar lo que deseabas ver son inapropiadas (ya dije lo que es  “inapropiado”). Son engañosas. Juegan con las apariencias. Prestan su imagen de correctas a frases que si lo son dentro de otras sintaxis.

No te fíes de un “mientras”, porque mientras dormíamos, la luna estallaba, se caía, se rompía contra la Tierra, se despedazó, dispersó, juntándose de nuevo, consolidándose y, bien consolidada, volvió a subir, estará arriba hoy, la verás y brillará como estaba antes y estuvo siempre”.

Un “mientras” se apropia de todos los “durantes” que desees.

No hay nada nuevo bajo el sol. Tienes humo entre las manos. Estás tratando de entender no el idioma, sino el imaginario colectivo de que todo puede ser posible.

¡Felices fiestas!


----------



## S.V.

Esas frases están bien. A mis oídos.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

S.V. said:


> Esas frases están bien. A mis oídos.


En mi opinión, no es “cómo están” el problema. Es “cómo y cuando se usan”.
Saludos.


----------



## S.V.

"Están bien" tiene el mismo рeso que_ sintaxis, gramática, examinación concienzuda, imaginario colectivo_, cuándo los usas. 


Рero mis oídos quizá no son de fiar, que alguien más te dé la razón. O hasta el año que entra, en su formulario.


----------



## kunvla

Me topé con otro uso de ese imperfecto "delimitado" en un autor argentino:

La actividad de los cineclubes, por ejemplo, significó durante muchos años (especialmente desde 1947) no solo la posibilidad de conocer el mejor cine de todo el mundo, sino la adhesión a la expresión independiente a través del medio cinematográfico. La labor de "Gente de Cine", "Núcleo" y los numerosos cineclubes del interior alcanzó a potenciar en los futuros realizadores un examen crítico del lenguaje cinematográfico. 
      Igualmente despertó en los escritores la noción, a veces olvidada por los intelectuales, de la potencialidad del cine como medio de examen y comprensión de la realidad. El cortometraje, por su parte, constituyó para muchos jóvenes el medio de formación, la experiencia y la técnica del lenguaje que el cine profesional les vedaba. Agregaba también una libertad que durante mucho tiempo permanecía remota por imperativos económicos. 

Mahieu, Agustín: _Breve historia del cine argentino_. Editorial Universitaria de Buenos Aires, 1966​
¿Aquí les queda bien ese imperfecto? También me interesaría saber la opinión de @Azarosa.

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Saludos,


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Yo hace mucho rato que me perdí en las explicaciones "académicas" (como dice mi tocayo, eso lo dejo para los estudiosos y los teóricos); ahora bien, la frase que inició el hilo me chirría absolutamente —en realidad, todo el texto me parece horroroso—, y esta última que nos traes, kunvla, también: ahí jamás hubiera usado el imperfecto sino el indefinido; de hecho, no sé qué quiere transmitir al utilizarlo, si es que quiere darle algún matiz de "duración", de "permanencia" o lo que sea. Para mí, simplemente ha usado un tiempo incorrecto.

Un saludo


----------

